# Natural Balance



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

Your thoughts on the Lamb Meal and Brown Rice formula. Good quality? 

Recently things started going south on Orijen (loose stool and might have been a little too rich) i think it is a chicken allergy so whatever was in orijen protien wise im trying to avoid.

Also on the directions it says for puppies feed up to 2 times per pound of body weight over adult levels. So in laymen terms that means exactly what?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm feeding the Potato and Duck to an allergy dog and he's doing great on it so far.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jdp2134Your thoughts on the Lamb Meal and Brown Rice formula. Good quality?
> 
> Recently things started going south on Orijen (loose stool and might have been a little too rich) i think it is a chicken allergy so whatever was in orijen protien wise im trying to avoid.
> 
> Also on the directions it says for puppies feed up to 2 times per pound of body weight over adult levels. So in laymen terms that means exactly what?


This is the feeding "guidline" for puppies for that food. (This is from the NB website.)

"SUGGESTED DAILY FEEDING GUIDE FOR PUPPIES 
Weight of Puppy (lbs)....Serving Size 
10 or Less................. 1 1/3 to 2 cups* 
10 - 20 ................... 2 to 3 cups* 
20 - 30 .....................3 to 4 2/3 cups* 
30 - 40...................... 4 2/3 to 6 cups* 
40 - 60...................... 6 to 7.5 cups* 
60 - 80...................... 7.5 to 9.5 cups* 
80 - 100......................9.5 to 11 cups* 
*Standard 8 oz. Measuring Cup. 
Note: These feeding guidelines are suggested only, feeding amounts may vary by breed, activity level, temperament and climate."


*What they mean is to feed a puppy DOUBLE what you would feed a dog of the same weight. * If you look at the adult feeding "guidlines" that is that they have done. The puppy amount is double the adult amount for the same CURRENT weight of canine.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I feed NB Sweet Pot and Fish. Mine are going well on it. I like the NB because the protein in the grain free varieties is not too high.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

we just got a bag of sweet pot & venison.... last night was his 2nd meal so we're still mixing in some of the old stuff (canadae chx & rice). so far, so good. meaning that he's eating it, at least.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

How long do i feed it too him until i should start noticing he isnt reacting well to it? A month?

Also since mine isnt grain free is it of the same caliber as the grain free ones meaning would he have more of a chance to reacting bad to it because of the type of grains in there than he would if it was the sweet pot and duck one or are the grains in this particular food the "good" grains

And he would still be considered a pup until he is 12 months correct?


----------

